# Help finding side marker lamps



## GTO viking (Jul 13, 2011)

Om My -68 GTO front fender has hole cut out for some type of lamps my first thougth was Cutlass /442 fenders but hole and fender has different shape
and i cant find any in Amesperf catalog 
the fender and paint is in nice condition and dont want to weld on it right now maybe in some years when striping the hole car apart and go for a total resturation.

any one has some ideas what it can be


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like your car may have had the "cornering lamp" option. When you turned on your signal a bright light would light up on that side of the car to see curbs and such.


I'm not sure on the numbers (maybe PHS does though) but you don't see them very often.


----------



## GTO viking (Jul 13, 2011)

it not have cornering lamp option on PHS doc what i can see, maybe front fenders has been replaced.
is the cornering lamp availible at any store i cant find them at Yearone or Amesperf.


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree, it looks like a fender for cornering lamp. If I remember correctly a Grand Prix uses the same cornering lamp, maybe other Pontiac as well. If I had to guess that will be a hard part to find. I have seen them come up for sale on ebay before. Good luck


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks to me someone added those cornering lamps. Early '68 GTOs had cornering lamps. But, it was just an extra bulb in the turn signal assembly. Later '68 GTOs only had one bulb. Not sure what month of the transition.

EDIT: After further reasearch, I came up with this. Like the OP, I don't see anything in the PHS doc where it was a GTO option. Read below the pic:

GTO Links, Wallpaper, Screen Savers and GIFs

Saw this too:
Supermarket Nirvana: 1966 GTO Wagon - Daddy Types


Here's the story of the wagon...
1968 Pontiac GTO Wagon - High Performance Pontiac Magazine

The one/two bulb signal assembly info is correct. I have two...


----------



## GTO viking (Jul 13, 2011)

build date is 15 of april 1968, 
I will look at ebay if something is coming there i have all winter to search for them and last resort it to put on my other fenders that i have in store but they are not painted yet 
one other funny thing is on PHS on option 34 engine i have a 5 and options is 1,2,3,4,6,8


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

EDIT: Even tho I still don't see cornering lamps in the PHS doc, I see them as an option in another manual that I have. It is option code 651. No idea why it's not listed in PHS.

Given your build date, you probably have 2 bulbs. You may be able to see them thru the lense, or, just pull the lense and see if you have 2 bulbs/sockets.

What did they hi-lite for your engine option if anything as 5, like you said, is not an option?


----------



## GTO viking (Jul 13, 2011)

I dont have any part for cornering lamps and i cant see any cables for them ,the lamp socket that are showing on picture is for front parking light 
I will try to keep this cornering lamps even if it not right option for my car I about to put power windows in also and that is not on my option list but a nice thing to have on a convertible car.

every other thing it marked with yellow marker but not engine.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

PM me, have some 68 cornering lamps that might fit. Measure your openings so I can check mine.


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

The 5 in column 34 is the standard 400 4bbl. The 1,2,3 and 4 do not apply to a GTO. The 6 is the economy 400 2 bbl. and the 8 is for the RA option. As you said those numbers are options.


----------



## GTO viking (Jul 13, 2011)

the cutout is little more than 8 inch wide without the little halfround screws and almost 2 inch tall.


----------



## GTO viking (Jul 13, 2011)

I have Delco or white turn signal switch and it do not have cornering lamps swich on it 
and I cant find any after market parts for Delco can I take a Boyne to replays it or what is the different between them


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

The cornering lamps come on with your turn signals. Make a right turn and the lamp on the right side lights up with the signal but does not flash, same with the left. I don't think there is a different switch for the cornering lamps, but it will have a different harness. Do you have an electrical schematic for your car?

These really are pretty cool I have some factory on my Buick Riviera and they light up where you are going.


----------



## GTO viking (Jul 13, 2011)

I know how this works I have that on my regular car VW Passat

on the schematic for gto 1968-1969 I don´t see any cornering wires 
If i look in Parts catalog that only one i find with floor shift and cornering lamps are Boyne brand and I have in my car a Delco , Delco has one with col.shift
i might take on of that 
but what is main between boyne and delco


----------

